# what and why is your reptile named?



## bennynkhiara (May 11, 2011)

hi all. just wondering what your reptiles name is and if there is any reason for this. i recently got two snakes. a darwin for the mrs and a jungle for me. the mrs called hers SAM (just coz) and says its a good name. yet i had to go through 40+ until she agreed on DIMIT. think you should guess why?!  i also have a dog named DOZZA. not coz he is built like a bulldozzer (he is) but because when i got him as a pup he was a dozzer when he fell asleep every 5-10 steps  ho w bout you guys?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (May 11, 2011)

my beardies are sasquatch and gizmo, i named sasquatch because he has always been a lot bigger than gizmo (and the rest of his siblings)
and i named gizmo because he was a crazy midget and ran around eating everything, i also watched gremlins and though "ah"


----------



## snakeluvver (May 11, 2011)

My snakes name is bazil because I'm an idiot.
And my geckos name is stumpy cos of his tail


----------



## junglelover01 (May 11, 2011)

my first snake(coastal carpet) is called sabo named after the skid row guitarist snake sabo and my jungle is named steve after the great man himself!


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 11, 2011)

My diamond is called "Checkers" suits its pattern, my bredli is called "hooch" people that watch scrubs should know "hooch is crazy" he is nuts so the name fits well


----------



## Defective (May 11, 2011)

my stimmie's name is Keiko which is japanese for 'beloved' or 'the loved one'

yoda my beardie got his name coz he was scrawney and wrinkley and looked wise


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

bennynkhiara said:


> hi all. just wondering what your reptiles name is and if there is any reason for this. i recently got two snakes. a darwin for the mrs and a jungle for me. the mrs called hers SAM (just coz) and says its a good name. yet i had to go through 40+ until she agreed on DIMIT. think you should guess why?!  i also have a dog named DOZZA. not coz he is built like a bulldozzer (he is) but because when i got him as a pup he was a dozzer when he fell asleep every 5-10 steps  ho w bout you guys?



Is his name DIMIT cos he's crazy? lol.

I named mine after designer labels, Hugo, Gucci, Armani, Dolce & Gabbana.

I like the names and I'm pretty lazy so I figured, if I went with a theme type name, it makes it easier to name the next ones lol.


----------



## Wildcall (May 11, 2011)

My olive is named ... Olly lol my diamond is name Tilly cuz my girlfriend liked the name tilly ... My roughie is named tink cuz she's small and my black head is named Stan ... For no reason lol


----------



## Damiieen (May 11, 2011)

My Bluey's name is Dash because she can sprint if she wants to very quick but she's always nice and relaxed.

My beardie's name is Bowser because when he puffs up he looks like Bowser off Mario.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 11, 2011)

Our stimmie was hatched on a Friday so thats what we called it!!!!


----------



## bennynkhiara (May 11, 2011)

lol that too or dam it for his colours but i actually just turned his personality around TIMID = DIMIT


----------



## dihsmaj (May 11, 2011)

Bluey's name is Rajkumar... I was looking at God's names and then I looked at some Indian God names, and dad goes 'Why not Rajkumar? It's an Indian name.'
My frogs are Ukko and Phonoi.
Ukko... ' a god of sky, weather, crops (harvest) and other natural things.'
Phonoi - the spirits of slaughter.


----------



## Pinoy (May 11, 2011)

I was thinking Dimit, cos he was the opposite to Timid lol


----------



## Morfias (May 11, 2011)

Awesome thread, I have been struggling to name mine, my stimi has such a beautiful calm nature, and I'm still getting to know my coastal, was thinking about going with Apollo for the stimi because he was the god of music, medicine and a few other things, so the description of the god sounded nice and kinda fitting but the name I don't feel is right.. Still thinking :-( ...


----------



## hrafna (May 11, 2011)

my md is named thorn because when we got her, we asked my 4 yr old daughter what we should call her and she replied "pythorn" so we shortened it to thorn. she can now say python properly! my next snake will be called boa fett (if it is a male) simply because i am a star wars nerd!


----------



## damian83 (May 11, 2011)

my two female beardies have had a few names due to a 3yo daughter picking and changing but chose gracie and piper, so the names stuck


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 11, 2011)

I've generally chosen names from tv shows.when it comes to my reptiles.
Ralph - Simpsons, Penny - Big Bang, Ellie-Mae - Hillbillies, Maverick- Top Gun, Elvira - no idea where I got that from! 
Also my 2 new additions yesterday, Wilma & Betty!


----------



## bennynkhiara (May 11, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> I was thinking Dimit, cos he was the opposite to Timid lol



yeah sorry that is how i meant to explain it. he is the oppisate to timid so i reversed it. hoping he handles better with age and the name becomes just a name. but he is a jungle so wont hold my breath.


----------



## unicorns_dreams (May 11, 2011)

My blonde spotted female, Lizzie cause my son named her, my spotted female, cause when I got her we didn't know what she was so I named her Phoenix, my B & G jungle was Ninja at the breeders, so the name stayed, she was very dark hence the name.


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2011)

Boof Short for Boofhead the Blackhead
Luna because looks like the full moon when coiled up
Dewa because has these amazing eyes and Dewa is Bahasa for soul
Biru Blue chondro biru is blue in Bahasa
Damai means peace in bahasa
Sanca means python in bahasa
Butt got a head like a sucked in sandshoe so seemed appropriate
Sable nearly jet black with glorious shine
Kama chondro with great vibes
Snowflake chondro sprinkled with white dots
Cinta means love in Bahasa and this one hates everybody
Honey because shes just toooo sweet


----------



## Joemal (May 11, 2011)

This is Poofy ....The only snake i know that loves laying in a bed of flowers ..


----------



## AirCooled (May 11, 2011)

Songs or singers name my animals.My little blonde Mac is Christina(Aguilera),my other is Mickey(1982 Toni Basil song) the Mac


----------



## singlestriker (May 11, 2011)

my spotted is Striker, i have diamonds: Fang!, Roxy, Billabong, then there is Mr Whiskers and Slippers!
Striker and Fang....obvious what they did best when they were young!
Mr Whiskers has no whiskers and Slippers has no feet!!! but Slippers should be called Airbags!!!


----------



## lisa5 (May 11, 2011)

Spotted- Ruby for no particular reason
Bearded- Priscilla from queen of the desert
Pygmy Bearded- Spyro- the game
Bredli- Toblerone- his markings, colours reminded me of the chocolate 
Diamond- Merlin, magical, mystical
Stimson- Zelda


----------



## Nik (May 11, 2011)

My favourite animal names were provided by my son, his best have been:

Shadow rage the Destroyer - Darwin 
Headless Joe - Darwin
Lola Pagola no hair woofpoof - Chinese crested dog
Jack attack - Poodle x
Peady party - Turtle


----------



## gti92dave (May 11, 2011)

ive got a coastal and i named its aurcard after the vampire in hellsing (anime) then i founded out my coastal is a girl but i still keeped the name i named her that cos i like the name ive got a cape york male i ant named cos i cant came up wit 1 tho is nick name is newbie 4 now lol


----------



## Darkhorse (May 11, 2011)

Nik - your son is very imaginative. Great names! He should be a writer!


----------



## redlittlejim (May 11, 2011)

The Levis bacon, Lettus, tomato. And all my snakes 
Olive - martini
Jungle trio - lemon lime bitters
Duo coastals - midori Nd Maitai
Trio bredli - gin tonic vodka
Ridgetail monitor - Spongebob
4 beardies - bourbon rum qf kaluha
Dog - jäger
Cat - Lola
Because I love food and alcohol ;-)


----------



## 87batesy (May 11, 2011)

My Jungle is Eve as in Adam & Eve from the garden of Eden


----------



## MD-Mummy (May 11, 2011)

We had Rexy (Darwin) cos he was sexy!! but he has since passed away :-(
We now have ...
Pharlap - Our 11 yr old daughters Darwin baby ... because he is a reddy colour like the horse (we know his colour will change lol)
Jorja - Darwin Baby ... Because thats what popped into hubby's head when he was smoochin her
Apollo - Darwin Baby ... Because I wanted to go Greek Mythology themed names, love the name and LOVE this snake!! (mummys boy)
Hadies - Darwin Baby ... As said above and Haidies is the god of destruction and this girl is NASTY!!!!!
Titan - Darwin Baby ... Greek Mythology name and cos he was the biggest of the group
Pandora - Darwin Baby ... Greek Mythology name and cos she is so pretty yet feisty as a firecracker!!
Callypso - Murray Darling ... Greek Mythology and because Callypso was unpredictable and so is this little miss!!

and last but certainly not least my gorgeous, crazy, insanely wonderful Bearded Dragon .... Mr Hercules!!!! Because he was sooo tiny when I got him yet the way he carries on u would think that HE think he is 6foot tall!!!!! Insane bunch but we love them all!!!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (May 11, 2011)

Bredli-Pablo...little sis named her.

Harry


----------



## bluewater (May 11, 2011)

I named one of my levis Einstein, because he's so bright!


----------



## FusionMorelia (May 11, 2011)

i have an MD named Anika and a het Darwin called Fedor i named then this because 
as soon as somone sees them they ask,"Whats its name?" just seemed right,

Nato


----------



## Renenet (May 11, 2011)

I called my female stimmie Zephyr. No reason except that I like the way the word sounds. 

I have thought of a few more cool names for snakes recently. Damn it, I suppose that means I'll just have to get the snakes to match them.


----------



## ianinoz (May 11, 2011)

Young (wild) eastern water skink who moved in and decided he (?) liked us and our house, been a permanent resident (house lizard) since about November. 

He Is free to come and go and do as he pleases, no restrictions on him at all.

He (?) adopted us and we've been encouraging him (?) by giving him food treats and not chasing him or doing anything to capture him. Became quite tame / comfortable about us and was always very inquisitive.

Currently he's making himself scarce, gone off to sleep away the winter somewhere under or inside the lounge. Hear him wriggling about early in the morning every few days (I think it's Lizzy I can here when the house and street is quiet).
We call him Lizzy. Just seems natural, no other reason for the name.

No idea if Lizzy is a he or a she.

When I was child we had big green tree frog who moved in and would keep everyone awake all night until he was removed from the cysterm or the handbasin in the bathroom by croaking all night. He was a very nice frog and very tolerant of being handled, frogs are great... we called him Freddy. (not very original).

Had other lizards as short term pets (caught them) when I was a kid (a bluey and later a beardy who dad brought home under the wheel arch). Never gave them names they escaped before naming (or were released by dad).



damian83 said:


> my two female beardies have had a few names due to a 3yo daughter picking and changing but chose gracie and piper, so the names stuck


How are your beardies with your daughter, do they tolerate her handling and interacting physically and verbally with them OK ? 

My memories of my childhood are that the beardy I captured and made a pet was all bluff and once he settled/ calmed down and realised he was not going to be hurt was pretty good, very food treat orientated.
He never liked by baby sister was always grumpy if she was around.


----------



## Bradchip (May 12, 2011)

I named my Bredli...Riley, because it's the name of one of my favourite singer/guitarist/songwriters dog...and I like the name. 

I named my coastal 'Honey', because she has an amazing temperament. Definitely a honey


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 12, 2011)

My Darwin is Smij which is lithuanian for dragon, my Beardie is Gedorah coz he acts like a big scary monster, My EWD is Rogue and when I get a boy it will be Villain, spotteds named by my ex cloak , girl Dagger boy, CND's Asterix, small one, Obelix big one, Womas Squiggle, girl as she squiggles into a tiny hide, Giggle boy as he makes me giggle. Rest unnamed at this stage partially because sex unknown or too new. When I get frillies they will be Vlad and Drusilla as they remind me of vampires with there funny frills.


----------



## vulcan (May 12, 2011)

Curly..need I say more


----------



## peter28 (May 12, 2011)

My first coastal python is called Arnie, after of course the big Austrian Schwarzenegger , why cause when he grows up I am hoping he will fit the name well !!


----------



## sookie (May 12, 2011)

Sookie la-la is my jungle girl cos that's what she is; Bazynga cos when he was soooo little he would hide inside my hand and all you could see was a little tounge flicking in and out; Jeffrey my male woma cos who could be scared of a jeffrey (from the movie get him to the greek); baxter the gecko cos he looks so wise (anchorman..will ferrel); Squishie my big beardie cos i was scared when he was a bubs that i would squish him; the oscar fish named Whitey Ford after the singer.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (May 12, 2011)

Mine are all called something along the lines of:

RSPF1
RSPF2
RSPM1 etc. etc.

Meaning: Rough Scaled Python female/male number 1 and so on for each species and animal kept. Why? Because things would get very confusing otherwise..


----------



## Miss-Mac (May 12, 2011)

My Spotted is called Mort (short for Mortees) 
A Budgie called Sulpha cos shes bright yellow
2 cats, Kitty and Twitch
And a tame Magpie called Mags

I've got plans on getting a Inland Beardie and calling him Thrax
Also wanting a Woma or BHP (in the future) and naming it Point Black


----------



## NotoriouS (May 12, 2011)

Pair of Bredli hatchies named Kano & Kitana (from Mortal Kombat )


----------



## Kimberlyann (May 12, 2011)

Diamond- Luigi, thats what his always been know as
Carpet- The bitch, because she is
Beardies- Sidnee(the little baby) and the new female doesnt have a name yet
other snakes...debo, latifa, skittles and the mum and dad dont have names that we can think of, and the 3 new babies dont have names yet either

then we have our other animals
4 dogs (3staffs and a chiwawa x mutt lol)-Bronson, angel, zalia and max
russian blue cat- josie
4 rabbits- only one is named, my first one milton
the turtle is turbo
there are way too many fish to name
the ring neck parrots are cup cake, 50cent, eminem, nicki minaj and lil wayne

ummmmm i think i got them all? lol


----------



## danielpoke (May 12, 2011)

the 2 beardies we named zeus and apollo so we kept a bit of a theme going and named most of them after greek gods except for my sons who is mario because hes obsessed with mario bros lol and the turtles the kids named squirt n bubbles wich is funny said quickly and my 5 yr old struck again when he called his cat luigi, and the other cats names are harry (my mums old lmao) and the cat i got when i was 15 i called miss kitty only to get to the vet and find out she was a mr but he was desexed so he came out a miss anyways lol


----------



## Stickman (May 14, 2011)

I have some lizards called spotty for a bluey, sandy for a bearded dragon. Pinky for a pink toungue, brutus a thick tailed gecko and rusty and smithy for my snakes


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 14, 2011)

i have a jungle python that was bought as a pair. her name is naughty and his name is nice. My best friend has him. they got their names due to a member on her commenting on my screen name.


----------



## hulloosenator (May 14, 2011)

i have a 12 foot carpet called " mittens" ......cause it rhymes with his favourite food item.


----------



## drake84 (May 14, 2011)

My Woma is called Wobbly Woo... I thought it was a fun name, and he is an idiot so it suits him


----------



## bluey87 (May 14, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> my beardies are sasquatch and gizmo, i named sasquatch because he has always been a lot bigger than gizmo (and the rest of his siblings)
> and i named gizmo because he was a crazy midget and ran around eating everything, i also watched gremlins and though "ah"


 
hey i named my two green tree frogs hopps and barley, and my blue tongue is named bluey pretty original but oh well


----------



## pythrulz (May 14, 2011)

I named my first coasta; Abbey after Abbey on NCIS and I named my Lacie Jub-Jub after the iguana on the Simpsons


----------



## Darkhorse (May 14, 2011)

hulloosenator said:


> i have a 12 foot carpet called " mittens" ......cause it rhymes with his favourite food item.


That's NOT nice.


----------



## happyherps (May 15, 2011)

used to own a pink tounge skink called GEOFF just because


----------



## TheReptileCove (May 15, 2011)

My Bearded Dragon is names Flo after my great grandma


----------



## blakehose (May 15, 2011)

Otis and Goey because they're awesome.


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 15, 2011)

Well you can now take Hank the siamese fighting fish off my list as he has gone to the fishbowl in the sky, not sure what happened, one day he was good, next day fungal infection, treated, dead. But I have named my female bearded dragon that I picked up this week Ginchiyo because she's not just a lizard she's a Tachibana, anyone who has played Warriors Orichi will know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Torah (May 15, 2011)

Male and Female Bredli- Romeo and Jeweliette as they are a pair. 
Male darwin- Ghost cause hes a 100%HET and will have albino babies.
Male Woma - Clamp because our first meeting was him clamping onto his previous owner .
Female Blonde- Blondie (no explanation needed lol)
Female Woma - Anastasia becuase her parents were Amber and Alistair had to be an A...

And my others were named what seemed to suit theyre personality or colouring..


----------



## Pamahu (May 18, 2011)

After a long debate on what to name my little jungle, he has ended up with the name Ramzi.
Hubby wanted to call him bob, then george.
I was looking for a name that meant serpent / snake in ancient egypt, and the response i get it no that sounds funny i dont want you calling him that, BUT his your snake you call him what you want. 
Seeing as my little guy has a bit of a temper, and my chef background i thought a fitting name for him would be ramzi (after gordon ramesy)


----------



## Ricochet (May 18, 2011)

Male Darwin - Rusty - short for Rusty Nuts, 'cos at 6 months old he's a rusty brown color and he's nuts. Also after a feed he's often refered to as "Fat Bellied Brown Snake".


----------



## Morfias (May 18, 2011)

After hours of researching names and months of thinking I put it to my son (7) and he named them without even batting an eyelid, Mysterio after the wrestler Ray Mysterio that's my lil stimi, and Undertaker another wrestler and my all time fav for my adult coastal  both fitting names for their characters


----------



## Squiddy (May 18, 2011)

My 4 year old Darwin - Charles (Charles Darwin)
My 6 year old Darwin - Uno ( she was my first snake)
My 2 year old Spotted - Russell ( as rough as russell crowe)
My 5 year old Jungle - Chomper ( name says it all)
My 3 year old Olive pair - Tonka and Polly
My 2 year old diamond - Blondie (high yellow diamond)


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 18, 2011)

I have named my first Snake(today I got her woot)Whisper, I just imagine that is the sound she would make gliding across silk
she moves so sensously(tis one of the reasons why I like snakes, cause I love the way they move)
I have a galah named fry after fry in futurama and another named George after his keeper, A cat named Joey after Joey in friends(Breanna named him)
a stray cat(No Stevie, I did not chase her away LOL) that we have cautiously named Soxie(Breanna named her)cause she has 4 white socks.
6 chooks who shall remain nameless cause they are NOT laying and are Poo'ing all over my pavers ggggrrrrrrrr


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2011)

My male beardy named Spice just because, my female named Sugar cause the male was named spice. I plan to name keeper offspring things like, Paprika, Cinnamon, Fructose and Maltose. 
My Python is thunderbolt, most would think cause of the speed they strike but it is actually more at the age I named him that was what I kept seeing in his pattern and I was a little melodramatic namer. 
I do not name my geckos, but am getting some V.gilleni soon which I shall name. Any idea? 

Oh yeah I have another male beardy soon to go to a friend called Splish.


----------



## Smithers (May 18, 2011)

Bernie n Selma - Thicktails (Bernard Tomic-Tennis) (Selma -Marg Simpsons sister) 
Fred n Wilma - Thicktails (Flintstones)
Carlos n Stosur - Thicktails (Tennis players)
Andre n Stephie - N.Levis Levis (Andre Agassi + Stephie Graff, Tennis players)
Baby John n Adriana - N. Wheeleri (Baby John Burgus n Adriana Xenides, Host and Wheel girl of Wheel of Fortune)
Gummo,Groucho,Zippo,Harpo - Strophurus Ciliaris (couldn't think of another four together)
Smithers - Stimson Python
Sheldon - Stimson Python

and Jr - Thick-Tail Hatchie


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 18, 2011)

> Sheldon - Stimson Python


From Big Bang Theory? Does he correct your other pythons and seek out the audio resonance hot spot in the cage?


----------



## Mizzsamy84 (May 20, 2011)

Broome Stimsons - Bindi
Wheatbelt Stimsons - Ruby
Pygmy Bearded Dragon - Maddison
Central Bearded Dragon - Korba
Green Tree Frogs - Sophie, Delylah, Jedd and Marshall


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 21, 2011)

Our 18 month old Male BHP is named "JET" after the brilliantly black crystal of the same name.
Our 8 month old GTP is named "Little One" for now, as we don't know the sex of it for another 4 - 5 months.


----------



## richard08 (May 21, 2011)

We have a Ridge Tail named Elizardbeth..(E...lizard...beth)

Lame but cute.....


----------



## Smithers (May 21, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> From Big Bang Theory? Does he correct your other pythons and seek out the audio resonance hot spot in the cage?



Yep, that's the show,.He likes to sit in one particular spot yes...lol


----------



## IzzyBeardieLover (May 21, 2011)

Thick Tailed Gecko: Ozzy (well coz she's Australian and was originally thought to be a boy ahah  ) 
Beardie: Fred (the lizard in the movie/book nim's island)


----------



## Mr_48Volts (May 21, 2011)

I've got a male diamond called Morpheous as in the Matrix. Cause he's black, doesn't take crap off anybody, and whilst he doesn't say much, when he does you better listen.


----------



## thoma1234 (May 21, 2011)

my snakes are named snake and my lizards are named lizards because ive got to many to name but my coastal carpet is named sniper but other than that they are named snake and lizard.


----------



## HerpMad (May 22, 2011)

I was searching for some thing strong, manly and just scary to call my mac, so naturally i came up with "Fluffy", and i have a dwarf cichlid fish called "Grand Master Flash"


----------



## Naga_Kanya (May 22, 2011)

My Gold Tree Snake is currently named "The Little Yellow Whatsit". Sadly, it's sticking, so I have to find something else stat or he'll be stuck with it. The Proserpine's name is Guin, which is short for the Latin "Anguineous", meaning "snakelike". She came already-named, but it was cool, so it's stuck.


----------

